# rageviper's raptor shaft model for gmod



## karabiner (Mar 1, 2009)

in the last few months, rageviper made a model of a raptor's penis for gmod. anybody know where to find it? i have asked but he's not responding.
p.s. i mean i want a link to download the model, not just the pictures ^^
thankees!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

You're not karabiner!

Also I lol'd.


----------



## karabiner (Mar 1, 2009)

XD i know it's a little weird to be asking for such a thing... but oh well i want it so i gotta get it somehow ^^;

also, i use the name karabiner for gaming and stuff, and did before i even knew about the artist karabiner


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 1, 2009)

*Facepalm*

Perverted furries, please stop looking for lame shit to add to that lame sandbox mod GMod


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 1, 2009)

Glaice said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> Perverted furries, please stop looking for lame shit to add to that lame sandbox mod GMod


 I'm guessing you know about the oblivion mod too, right?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Glaice said:


> that lame sandbox mod GMod



wtf gmod is awesome


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 1, 2009)

I havn't kept up with Oblivion mod releases since last March so I don't know.


----------



## karabiner (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW this thread very quickly degenerated into lulz!


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 1, 2009)

raptor penis? 

im going to explode is that win or fail?

raptor=win penis=fail 
raptor+penis=?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 1, 2009)

Gross...


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 1, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Gross...


 No my dear, its all of the above.

Shit, now im curious. Any... pics?


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

Dear christ don't get Garry all PO'd.
Or me for that matter.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

can't anyone model anything for themselves?? it's easy.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> can't anyone model anything for themselves?? it's easy.



Please no.
Just don't do it.
This is your conscience, this is a bad idea.
People will not look upon this very well, at least not on Facepunch.


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 1, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Please no.
> Just don't do it.
> This is your conscience, this is a bad idea.
> People will not look upon this very well, at least not on Facepunch.


 Why worry about facepunch?


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Why worry about facepunch?



They can be hellish assholes.
Besides, why not just get some porn off of FA, why bother going into Gmod?


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Please no.
> Just don't do it.
> This is your conscience, this is a bad idea.
> People will not look upon this very well, at least not on Facepunch.



XD GMod is gonna be the new secondlife AND YOU CAN'T STOP IT HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> XD GMod is gonna be the new secondlife AND YOU CAN'T STOP IT HAHAHAHAHA



Tell that to the admins and devs of Gmod.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Tell that to the admins and devs of Gmod.



Yes they'll code in object detection and your game will crash if you attempt to use anything resembling a dog dildo.

Obviously.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

Actually, better plan.
Go ahead and make it, upload it to Garrysmod.org, make a thread on Facepunch and see how many downloads you get. I sorta erm... forgot about the whole you-download-what-you-want factor.

My bad.


----------



## karabiner (Mar 1, 2009)

"They can be hellish assholes.
Besides, why not just get some porn off of FA, why bother going into Gmod?"

bcus i enjoy making it myself, and the source engine has a fantastic rendering engine, so it all looks very good and real, provided it's done right. example of my work: (NSFW) http://rule34.paheal.net/post/view/289471 and i've only just started using it. (the penis was edited in)

"can't anyone model anything for themselves?? it's easy."

not when you dont want to pay for a 3d modelling program. besides, i could never get a model up to rage vipers standards.


----------



## karabiner (Mar 1, 2009)

also: http://rule34.paheal.net/post/view/289466 (NSFW)


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 1, 2009)

Please remember to tag adult links.


----------



## karabiner (Mar 1, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> raptor penis?
> 
> im going to explode is that win or fail?
> 
> ...



XD
raptor+penis=win for scalies ^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1599602/
BE WARNED: epic lol may occur when image is fullsized.


----------



## karabiner (Mar 1, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Please remember to tag adult links.


soz, will do


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

karabiner said:


> not when you dont want to pay for a 3d modelling program



http://www.blender.org/


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

*^*


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

You just can't help yourselves can you, you furries have to fag everything up. Even if the porn is way more cumbersome and time consuming then regular porn and looks like total shit you still need to make it just to prove to the world how worthless you truly are. Everyone has to know that you can't be bothered to get a job and you've become so obese you can't have sex anywhere other than online. You make me sick :[ .

Oh and to the O.P, this is a terrible thread and you should feel terrible  .


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You just can't help yourselves can you, you furries have to fag everything up. Even if the porn is way more cumbersome and time consuming then regular porn and looks like total shit you still need to make it just to prove to the world how worthless you truly are. Everyone has to know that you can't be bothered to get a job and you've become so obese you can't have sex anywhere other than online. You make me sick :[ .
> 
> Oh and to the O.P, this is a terrible thread and you should feel terrible  .



Much as I hate to agree with this simplistic stereotype, I do on some points.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Even if the porn is way more cumbersome and time consuming



Well actually as time goes by, the amount of effort needed to make furry porn tends to decrease, especially with something like Poser. I expect there's a whole treasure trove faggotry pile of various models and cocks out there for poorly modeled anthro foxes to be crudely positioned into various sexual poses. Just look at SL.

Depressing isn't it.

Edit: Of course if it involves dragons that's _perfectly_ fine.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

God this has become so stupid.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 1, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> raptor penis?
> 
> im going to explode is that win or fail?
> 
> ...



Double win!!!


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Edit: Of course if it involves dragons that's _perfectly_ fine.



Please tell me you aint serious.
Also, source isn't full of furries, it's full of players.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Please tell me you aint serious.



Can we go with half-serious-but-making-fun-of-myself-and-making-a-point?


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> God this has become so stupid.



welcome to the internet.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Can we go with half-serious-but-making-fun-of-myself-and-making-a-point?



Let me think about it...

Making fun of your self yes, but I disagree with your point.


If you want to make a dino-cock, by all means go ahead, just don't go "OMG I MADE RAPTER PEE PEE!!!!!11one"


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> welcome to the internet.



I'm a regular of /b/, and it's my standard for a lot of stuff and I still  stand by my statement.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> I'm a regular of /b/, and it's my standard for a lot of stuff and I still  stand by my statement.



Now I don't believe that for one bit.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> If you want to make a dino-cock, by all means go ahead, just don't go "OMG I MADE RAPTER PEE PEE!!!!!11one"



Well no, of course not.

I'd upload it to FA.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Well no, of course not.
> 
> I'd upload it to FA.



Wise man is wise.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> Now I don't believe that for one bit.



Let's not even get on this large topic.
Least not here and now.


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 1, 2009)

gah! what is with gmod these days so over populated....OH....MY....GOD....GMOD IS TAKING OVER THE UNIVERSE!!!!!!!!!!!!! RUN FOR YOUR INSIGNIFICANT LIVES!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS FOR LISTENING


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You just can't help yourselves can you, you furries have to fag everything up. Even if the porn is way more cumbersome and time consuming then regular porn and looks like total shit you still need to make it just to prove to the world how worthless you truly are. Everyone has to know that you can't be bothered to get a job and you've become so obese you can't have sex anywhere other than online. You make me sick :[ .
> 
> Oh and to the O.P, this is a terrible thread and you should feel terrible  .



Don't be an asshole kthnxbye


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2009)

...you gotta be effing kidding me *sigh* >.>


----------



## Kanin (Mar 1, 2009)

Being an admin on gmod, especially a sandbox server, is like baby sitting. Except, the kids have explosives. It's so annoying.


----------

